# Seapointer News Anyone?



## bamasteve (Jul 11, 2008)

I still have a seapointer week.  I'm going ahead and paying the maintenance fee this year because I pulled the week in last year with Wyndham/Fairfield to get my Gold status.  So I'm kinda stuck with it.  I haven't seen any recent news on the resort.  If the managment is going to fix it up so that RCI will trade it again or if it is just declining.

If anyone has news, would be great to get an update.

Steve


----------



## guitarlars (Jul 18, 2008)

*Sorry, management ran me off*

The trades were great but clearly the management has no intent of it ever trading again with RCI. After over two years there is no indication that the supposed "study" of what would be required to bring it up to RCI standards has ever taken place.

The crooks that are buying up the units are the same ones managing the property and their desire is for you to sell to them. They probably have critical mass at this point and the outside owners are the minority.

I sold mine, bowing to the inevitable. If you keep your unit you may still be able to trade with DAE, but don't expect to again trade with RCI. RCI would have given warnings and plenty of opportunity to make improvement. It really has to get bad before RCI yanks trading rights.

Sorry, it really angers me that the owners have been so hosed over, but unless you're in SA there is likely little that can be done.

Good luck, but you will need to find some way to use outside of RCI IMHO.

Lars


----------



## susan1738 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Still waiting . . .*

In theory, I've "sold" my Seapointer unit, but I've still not seen a penny.  I signed the contracts about a year ago, and have sent numerous emails asking about updates, and they keep saying it is almost done , , , it's almost done.  Ok, well, we'll see . . . 

I really don't see the owners revamping it and bringing it up to par, but that's just me  . . . not any real knowledge of anything, just a feeling that I've had since all this started.  I'm even sceptical that I'll get the sales price money . . . but we shall see.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jul 24, 2008)

Susan - I think you will get your money eventually.  Mine has closed and they sent the money to apply to mf for another SA week which have been applied.  It took a while but it is done and I'm ready to move on.


----------



## susan1738 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, Born2Travel!  You give me hope!!  THAT is what I've asked them to do with my proceeds is to apply them to my other South Africa ts.  Patience has never been my best thing, I guess.  I really need to work on that!


----------

